

Leakage of confidential documents ICQ.com - Uncle_Sam
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsnipper.ru%2Fview%2F40%2Futechka-konfidencialnyx-dokumentov-icqcom%2F&act=url

======
Mithrandir
Original Russian version: [http://snipper.ru/view/40/utechka-konfidencialnyx-
dokumentov...](http://snipper.ru/view/40/utechka-konfidencialnyx-dokumentov-
icqcom/&act=url/)

